# kevent for kqueues



## tobe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

The document about queue (http://people.freebsd.org/~jlemon/papers/kqueue.pdf) state that:


> The returned value from kqueue() is treated as an ordinary descriptor, and can in turn be passed to poll(), select(), or even registered in another kqueue



When registered in another kqueue, what filter should i use?

Thanks,
TobÃ©


----------



## bb (Jul 20, 2009)

must be EVFILT_READ


----------



## tobe (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks i'll try that. I don't really need it, i'm just curious


----------

